# Can't embed video in post



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

When I try to embed a video, just a photo shows up, not the video.
Any ideas.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

<iframe width="1536" height="734" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/GidG71ZYAKY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

You can put a link in, but not the video.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

By the way if you watch the video, the grey Mustang is just like mine!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

Is that supposed to be a video, Jeff?
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 10, 2017)

use the link only..


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

All I see is a photo of your cat, but no video.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

So no more embeded videos?
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 10, 2017)

Hmmm... All of the videos are playing for me on iPhone and desktop.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

Does that mean we are allowing YouTube links now?
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 10, 2017)

What device are you using and what operating system and browser?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

there is no play button on the photo.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

Desktop running chrome.
Maybe I'll try Firefox & see if that works.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 10, 2017)

I am using Chrome desktop and they play for me


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

OK everything works fine with Firefox


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

Maybe I need to reboot my computer.
At least I know it's working on your computer.
I'm going to restart mine & see if that works


----------



## phatbac (Oct 10, 2017)

I am using chrome Version 61.0.3163.100 (Official Build) (64-bit) with windows 10 and the videos play for me.

Happy Smoking (with videos)
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

Well crap they still don't work after a restart.
I guess I'll just switch to Firefox for a while.
Al


----------

